# Crested Gecko will only eat Crickets



## Larxei (May 13, 2011)

Right, so heres the thing, I've had my crestie for like a month, she tolerates being handled and i can hear her moving around at night so i'm assuming she's fine
but the only thing she'll eat is crickets, Ive never seen her eat cgd and none goes missing except for once when she ran through it xD. is this normal? is there anything else i can try feeding her? im okay giving her just crickets but that doesnt seem healthy


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

What brand of CGD are you using? A lot of geckos dont like komodo or zoo med, repashy and clarkes are most liked by them but they all have their preferences like people, you could try mixing it with blended fruit.

Also how old/big is she? Babys and juvis dont eat alot if your feeding a large amount maybe you just cant tell she is eating.

A bugs only diet doesn't have to be a problem providing the bugs are Gutloaded and dusted appropriatly with calcium and vitamins.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

make sure you dust them with nutrobal twice/three times a week  she'll need the vits if she isnt eating the CGD, BUT i would assume she is eatng tiny amounts, they tend to just lick tiny amounts


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

try her on repashy or clarks, and feed her smaller amounts of crix, at one stage stop the crix and shell have no choice but to eat the cgd, its not like shes going to starve herself!


----------



## Larxei (May 13, 2011)

i dunno how old but she is about the length of the width of four of my fingers  :S i dont know the brand either, i was given it when i bought her. next opportunity i get, i'll buy a different brand


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

also, those fed purely on livefoods tend to grow bigger, at a faster rate  its fine as long as you keep dusting iwth vits + calc

is that her body + head only?


----------



## Larxei (May 13, 2011)

imitebmike said:


> also, those fed purely on livefoods tend to grow bigger, at a faster rate  its fine as long as you keep dusting iwth vits + calc
> 
> is that her body + head only?


Yeahh, she's tailless


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

Id try and get some samples of clarkes if you can, ive heard people mention they do samples of each flavour you can try but dunno if they get them straight from oxfordgeckos.co.uk or from a reseller. May be worth an email if you get some freee samples and can find a flavour your crestie will eat and enjoys.

Have you tried feeding the crestie CGD from a spoon to se if he/she will actually eat it, because if he/she will eat it from a spoon then she/he is most likely eating it in the viv but such small amounts you cant notice it, especially if you feed crickets they will only eat very small amounts of CGD.

Hope this helps
CrestieCrazy


----------

